# Girls toybox



## justtim5961 (Jul 30, 2015)

hello, just looking for a girls toybox plan, thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Educate me. Other than the decoration, and maybe color, is there any difference in ANY basic toy box plan? Be safe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Where are you on the experience scale?*

If you are asking for a plan for a toybox, the most basic of woodworking projects, what is your woodworking experience so far? What other projects have you made?

The thing that differentiate sa toybox is the means to support and lift the lid without crunching tiny fingers and prevent a child from becoming trapped inside. Appropriate hardware exists for this if you search. Other than that the design is pretty wide open. Material choices are also... plywood, hardwood, softwood,... what do you like to work with? What the intended finish... clear, stain or paint?

some ideas here:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=A0LEVjgS1rpVhgMARzEnnIlQ?p=children%27s+toybox&fr=ytff1-gl-gen1&fr2=piv-web&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-006&type=


----------



## justtim5961 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ok thank you all for your input, yes I am a rookie but have made potato bins,shotglass display , swings and a pantry, I just do better with plans. But I can figure it out, I am wanting to make one for my granddaughter .


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ok, you have some experience...*

The next question is "How do you want to join the corners?" What tools, or machines do you have to make joinery with ... a router, table saw, bandsaw, etc. There are several way to join panels at corners. There are half laps, butt joint, miters, dovetails etc. to name the most common.

This will help determine a "plan of action" .... wood choice, joinery, and finish in that order.:smile:


----------



## justtim5961 (Jul 30, 2015)

Well I was thinking in the way of butt joints or dovetail which I have never tried before but would like too


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*dovetails are a learned expertise...*

Handcut dovetails would be a good learning experience BUT will take considerable time to master.

A jig used with a router will go faster, BUT also takes some time to master ... in my experience.

Box joints can be done with a router and a jig OR on the table saw with a jig. They can also be dome by hand with a back saw and a handheld scroll saw or a saber saw to remove the waste. Sharp chisels also required and a good clean layout. ... probably the easiest of the mating types of joinery.

Ok, butt joints remain and are the most basic, BUT you can spice them up with dowels which will also add some strength, or details, OR use corner blocks inside!


We still need to know what tools are at your disposal....?


----------



## Kirch3333 (Dec 23, 2011)

I used these ( http://ana-white.com/2013/09/plans/simple-modern-toy-box-lidplans ) and made some minor modifications. You could figure out how to use different joinery in this pretty easily if you don't like pocket holes. If you do use the lid-stay torsion hinges listed in the article don't go higher than the 40lb ones otherwise the lid is a little too stiff.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's a very simple box that I make and sell. All butt joints. I put the layers together with dowels but I used to just put a strip of wood on the inside in each corner. Some type of lift would be a good idea as a toy box because this lid is heavy.


----------



## justtim5961 (Jul 30, 2015)

What about using dado cuts? I have a router, tablesaw, bandsaw, miter saw, planer, shopsmith, and a scollsaw.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

If you want to keep it simple, check out the project panels sold at Lowe's (and possibly other stores also). Simple butt joints and glue, and a few brad nails is all I used.

I made a frame for the floor boards to mount to by using some 3/4 x 1 1/2 strips glued and nailed to the insides of the box. The floor boards are then cut to fit. Overall, this is an easy project that looks nice when finished.

Here are a few pics.
Hope this helps.
Mike

PS: If you think you are going to use the panels, make your own plan and lay it out so you can buy the correct size. The panels come in various sizes.

Example might be the top is 20 inches x 30.
The sides are about 18 1/2 x 16 or thereabouts. The sides are 16 x 28 1/2 inches. That would let the top overhang about 3/4 inch around three sides, and flush at the rear.

You might be able to buy a single large panel or go with two of different sizes.

Don't forget to use lid protectors to keep little fingers from being mashed! :thumbsup:

I have used both styles sold by Rockler. I prefer this style (two required). They are much easier to install, and they work great.


----------



## justtim5961 (Jul 30, 2015)

Very nice !! You have been great help thank you very much!! When I get it made I will post some pics.


----------



## Manfro (Aug 18, 2015)

Go basic and let the girls pick out the colors.


----------

